
Re-Approaching Color (2018) - firloop
https://design.lyft.com/re-approaching-color-9e604ba22c88
======
Causality1
I'm surprised they're thinking this hard about color and yet still slathering
that repulsive hot pink everywhere.

~~~
IMTDb
The designers/engineers probably have the constraint of having to make
everything work with the "repulsive hot pink", which requires a lot of work.

------
sp332
This is an interesting color wheel. [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*F2Pd2Mix6PiSEF2xF...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*F2Pd2Mix6PiSEF2xFbdu8w.png) The space between
red and blue has been expanded (four colors between) and between yellow and
green has been shrunk (only two colors between). So the opposite of Red is now
Mint instead of Green.

~~~
tux1968
I'm just on a low-end laptop here without color correction, but that "Yellow"
looks very orange to me. Just curious if it's the same for you? Maybe it's
time to invest in a better laptop screen here.

~~~
jacobolus
That yellow is close to neutral yellow, but the “red” is quite orangish, the
green is quite yellowish (this picture’s “mint” is still slightly yellowish),
and the blue is probably a tad on the purple side. They also have a really
weird definition of “pink”.

------
ken
> Blue & yellow hues using the same method. The blue set provides us quite a
> few usable shades where as the yellow set becomes unusable early on.

What do they mean when they say a color is "usable" or "unusable"? All the
colors in this image look fine to me.

~~~
brianpgordon
I assume they mean that the darker shades of yellow look like puke.

